# astro stereo stuck on loc



## matto91 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey just a quick question about my 99 astro. Bought my astro 3 yrs. ago and last month changed the battery and now I have loc on my radio. I have directions in my basic manual on how to get it off of loc if I have the code but I don't have the code and I have no way of getting it.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

This has already been an issue with someone else on this forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/automotive-center/car-audio/185741-98-astro-stereo-locked.html 

sorry there is no real cheap way that we know of to fix this problem, possibly you can ask the person you bought it from if they remember but i dobut it as it was a while ago that you got it.

Good luck.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

For chits and giggles,
remove the radio from the dash , it's a pain in the a--. Then see if someone wrote the code on the radio sticker, I used to do this. Also sometime I'd write it backward to through off would be theif's.......
Only other thing would be to contact the dealer that sold the van. In witch case they will gouge you for it.
Check in and around the van like the door jambs, glove box. See if the code is written there also.
Good luck, let us know what happens.
Might be better off buying a new unit from the local car audio shop too...


----------

